# Finished my first kit



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

My first attempt at a kit. The car seems a bit too light. In retrospect I would put some weights inside. I used pastels for the red siding. Maybe a shade too dark, but to me it came out weathered looking right away. I might tone down the warning yellow some day but I’m declaring victory and starting a new project. N scale.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks pretty realistic to my eyes Dave.....well done !


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Yeah, I think it looks good. I agree that the yellow is pretty bright and could use some dulling down plus some signs of rust here and there. Good job.*


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi, Dave. 
Cat walk a tad too high above roof.. And, yeah, take some fine sandpaper to the yellow, to dull and slim it down. 
Sumptin' is blockin' the cupola side windows.. From pic it looks like it's raining out. If not, dull up the roof, too...
Lettering/decal came out fine ! 
Hey, ya said it's your first kit and N is a challenge I let go of near 20 yrs ago; became too tough for me to work with. But I am constantly jealous of the amount of RRing one can get in the space that be my HO, with N scale. I do think of this now and then.....
Happy tidings in the new year, 
Mark (I grew up in NYC !!).... 🏤🏚🌄🛤🏭🏭


----------

